# Adobe Flash Player and Win 10 (KB3163207)



## Olivaw (Nov 5, 2007)

I recently upgraded to Win 10 from Win 7 and checked my update history. It shows up that the pc installed a security update for Adobe Flash Player under KB3163207.
I am surprised as I cannot find Adobe under installed programs or add/remove programs. Why do I need this update if Adobe Flash is not even installed or is this integrated in Edge and due to this requires an update? According to Edge I do have Adobe Flash installed - Versions 21.0.0.242. Not sure I need the flash player - how would I get rid of it in Win 10?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> It shows up that the pc installed a security update for Adobe Flash Player under KB3163207.


due to the security vulnerabilities of flash. this update resolves them in Adobe Flash Player when flash is installed on supported win os's. win 8+and 10. flash may or may not be installed but having the security update is installed is a precaution. 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3163207

its true that browsers have their own versions of flash, though some browsers are now deciding not to support them. eventually, the life of adobe flash is limited and will be superseded by html5. 
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-anal...g-death-could-happen-in-two-years-297284.html



> Not sure I need the flash player - how would I get rid of it in Win 10?


if you dont know its installed, check from this link. click the orange button: it will help with browsers too:
https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html

for flash on the pc. go to Settings.

On the Start menu, then select Settings.
Select System > Apps & features.
Select the flash program, then select Uninstall. Some apps that are built in to Windows can't be uninstalled.
Follow the directions on the screen
its possible to have more then one version on the pc, as flash can also be used as an addons for browsers. the reason for having flash is due to certain websites who may be slower to update their sites. or do not bother to change from flash to hmtl5.


----------



## Olivaw (Nov 5, 2007)

well, it seems no flash is installed despite the info when checking with Edge. This is confirmed when using FF, so I assume Edge is having some form of flash already included?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Olivaw said:


> well, it seems no flash is installed despite the info when checking with Edge. This is confirmed when using FF, so I assume Edge is having some form of flash already included?


glad to see your sorted on the pc flash.

..as edge is part part of the system and you have the security update it could be left installed. it would also serve as an option if faced with a reason to need flash on a supported site. having more then one browser would allow for flash free browsing.

if flash is installed, the option to leave it or disable it is shown in the steps that can be followed in this link:
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/...flash-player-enable-disable-windows-10-a.html


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Flash isntegrated with Edge, in Windows 10. You can check it be opening the Edge Settings - Advanced. There you will find the option to enable/disable it.

It exists in several places in the OS, but the principal operative when downloaded with a program that requires it, is at

C:\Windows\System32\Macromedia
or, by default, 
C:\Windows\Win SxS


----------



## Olivaw (Nov 5, 2007)

thank you guys


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Olivaw said:


> thank you guys


your welcome


----------

